# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Не запускается Windows с жёсткого диска

## DISEPEAR

Добрый день, если кто соображает в этом, то подскажите пожайлуста.
У меня на одном компе полетел жёсткий, решил его проверить подключив к другому компу. Другой комп его не определил, но теперь и с этого компа не запускается Windows с жёсткого диска. Приходится вставлять дистрибутив только через вставленный диск идёт запуск.
   Вчера проверял как раз на вирусы. Создавал тему про порно баннер СМС в разделе "ПОМОГИТЕ" , но эта проблема уже почти неделю как мучает. КАк решить её самостоятельно, не знаю. 
   Вирусов нет, так как вчера проаодил тщательную проверку. И сегодня проверил Curiet - чисто. В чём может быть дело? И как это исправить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Не запускается как? И как вы делаете это:



> только через вставленный диск идёт запуск

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Не запускается как? И как вы делаете это:


  Как? Да вот так. Засовываем диск в дисковод, и далее запускаем винду. Если диск убрать - запуска нету.

----------


## pig

Ещё раз, пожалуйста. Подробно. Для тех, кто в танке. По шагам.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Ещё раз, пожалуйста. Подробно. Для тех, кто в танке. По шагам.


   При запуске без вставленного диска Виндовс после перечисления матрины и видеокарты на чёрном экране появляется следующая ошибка:
   Invalid system disk
   Replace the disk, and then press any key

     Вставляю диск, перезагружаю. После показа параметров железа вылазиет окно.
   АВАРИЙНАЯ ЗАГРУЗКА WINDOWS 
  А далее всё как всегда. Выбор Windows XP Ru и ENTER.
  После чего виндовс загружается.
  У него два жёстких на компе если что. 
  ОС Windows XP Professional SP3.

----------


## grobik

А такой вариант-с чего в Биосе выставлен приоритет загрузки:HARD DISK или CDROM?

----------


## Юльча

а можно помедленнее и по-русски: конкретно сейчас на компе два винта или один? 
как я поняла, тот сбойный уже отключили, но после этого винда не грузится с нормального диска?

если правильно поняла то на вскидку несколько вариантов:
неправильная последовательность загрузки в биосе, неправильная вставка перемычек мастер/слейв или слетел загрузчик

----------


## Mamont

Сделаю ещё одно предположение. В списке загрузки после CD идёт флопак и в нём находится дискета.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> а можно помедленнее и по-русски: конкретно сейчас на компе два винта или один? 
> как я поняла, тот сбойный уже отключили, но после этого винда не грузится с нормального диска?
> 
> если правильно поняла то на вскидку несколько вариантов:
> неправильная последовательность загрузки в биосе, неправильная вставка перемычек мастер/слейв или слетел загрузчик


   Сейчас на компе два винта. Правильно вы поняли, сбойный отключили но винда после этого перестала грузится с нормального.
   Перемычки вставленны правильно. Последовательность в БИОСЕ тоже правильная.

----------


## pig

Похоже, что загрузчик реально жил на сдохшем винте. Бывает такое.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Похоже, что загрузчик реально жил на сдохшем винте. Бывает такое.


   Как исправить положение?

----------


## Юльча

а ошибка какая вылазит?
дело в том что мои предположения как правило вылазят с соответствующими ошибками по которым более-менее понятно что и как фиксить..

----------


## DISEPEAR

> а ошибка какая вылазит?
> дело в том что мои предположения как правило вылазят с соответствующими ошибками по которым более-менее понятно что и как фиксить..


Invalid system disk
Replace the disk, and then press any key

----------


## Юльча

извиняюсь, не заметила что такое сообщение уже было

дискет в дисководе точно нет? )
я бы попробовала в консоли восстановления сделать fixmbr fixboot .. 
бэкапы важной информации перед выполнением этих команд очень желательны  :Smiley: 
кстати, консоль удобнее поставить на винт вот так


и проверь на всякий случай диск на ошибки, может винт сыпется.. на проблему наврядли повлияет но в любом случае не помешает..

----------


## DISEPEAR

> извиняюсь, не заметила что такое сообщение уже было
> 
> дискет в дисководе точно нет? )
> я бы попробовала в консоли восстановления сделать fixmbr fixboot .. 
> бэкапы важной информации перед выполнением этих команд очень желательны 
> кстати, консоль удобнее поставить на винт вот так
> 
> 
> и проверь на всякий случай диск на ошибки, может винт сыпется.. на проблему наврядли повлияет но в любом случае не помешает..


  Дискет точно нет.

----------


## pig

Проверьте структуру разделов на диске. Должен быть один активный раздел. В корне этого раздела должен быть набор загрузочных файлов в количестве семи штук.

----------


## vaigron

> если правильно поняла то на вскидку несколько вариантов:
> неправильная последовательность загрузки в биосе, неправильная вставка перемычек мастер/слейв или слетел загрузчик


Мысль кстати верная. Автор у тя винты SATA или IDE? Если IDE и на одном шлейфе то раскинь на разные шлейфы, должно грузится, ток основной винт на Primary IDE

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Мысль кстати верная. Автор у тя винты SATA или IDE? Если IDE и на одном шлейфе то раскинь на разные шлейфы, должно грузится, ток основной винт на Primary IDE


  SATA.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 35 минут*

Спасибо, вроде проблему с автозапуском с жёсткого диска решил. Вопрос теперь такой, какой утилитой лучше всего проверить жёсткие диски на наличие ошибок тома?

----------


## Matias

Попробуйте Victoria. Инструкция на русском есть здесь.

----------


## DISEPEAR

В процессе сканирования обнаружены ошибки:
 0:25:36 : Warning! Block start at 224349440 = 203 ms
 0:25:50 : Block 225449472 Error: UNCR
  Что это означает? Насколько это критично?

----------


## Юльча

> Спасибо, вроде проблему с автозапуском с жёсткого диска решил.


а в чем проблема была?  :Smiley:  
винт сидел на одном шлейфе с сидюком и был слейвом? я правильно поняла?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> В процессе сканирования обнаружены ошибки:
>  0:25:36 : Warning! Block start at 224349440 = 203 ms
>  0:25:50 : Block 225449472 Error: UNCR
>   Что это означает? Насколько это критично?


UNCR- это UNCorrectable eRror, сбойный сектор.
критичность зависит от того как интенсивно появляются такие бэдблоки (сбойные сектора). 
Для большей информативности глянь smart винта, критические параметры  *Reallocated Sectors Count*, *Raw Read Error Rate* и др. чтобы определить в каком состоянии сейчас твой винт и чтобы спрогнозировать его дальнейшую работоспособность

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DISEPEAR

> а в чем проблема была?  
> винт сидел на одном шлейфе с сидюком и был слейвом? я правильно поняла?
> 
> *Добавлено через 12 минут*
> 
> 
> UNCR- это UNCorrectable eRror, сбойный сектор.
> критичность зависит от того как интенсивно появляются такие бэдблоки (сбойные сектора). 
> Для большей информативности глянь smart винта, критические параметры  *Reallocated Sectors Count*, *Raw Read Error Rate* и др. чтобы определить в каком состоянии сейчас твой винт и чтобы спрогнозировать его дальнейшую работоспособность


  Нет Юль,  :Smiley:  в чём проблема была и сами толком не поняли. Химичили-химичили много всего перепробывали, потом так - раз! И всё заработало. Может подарок от деда мороза?
  Спасибо Юля за консультацию, очень признателен. Ты я вижу в этом разбираешся лучше чем я. С прошедшими тебя! Всего самого лучшего.

----------


## vaigron

> В процессе сканирования обнаружены ошибки:
>  0:25:36 : Warning! Block start at 224349440 = 203 ms
>  0:25:50 : Block 225449472 Error: UNCR
>   Что это означает? Насколько это критично?



Block 225449472 Error: UNCR 
 это вообще нечитаемый сектор. Проще говоря badblock
если сие появилось из-за старения-тряски - быть может после ремапа жизнь наладится
Если из-за разгерметизации - то капец по любому, рано или поздно

Warning! Block start at 224349440 = 203 ms
а это почти бед, т.е. предупреждение - время  чтения очень высокое (даже 200 мс - это уже много)
теоретически скоро может стать бедом

----------


## DISEPEAR

Высылаю вам скриншоты теста SMART я просто плохо во всём этом разбираюсь.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Block 225449472 Error: UNCR 
>  это вообще нечитаемый сектор. Проще говоря badblock
> если сие появилось из-за старения-тряски - быть может после ремапа жизнь наладится
> Если из-за разгерметизации - то капец по любому, рано или поздно
> 
> Warning! Block start at 224349440 = 203 ms
> а это почти бед, т.е. предупреждение - время  чтения очень высокое (даже 200 мс - это уже много)
> теоретически скоро может стать бедом


  А что такое ремап?

----------


## vaigron

> А что такое ремап?


Reallocated Sectors Count - Количество переназначенных секторов. Когда жесткий диск встречает ошибку чтения/записи/верификации, он пытается переместить данные в специальную резервную область (spare area) и, в случае успеха, помечает сектор как "переназначенный". Также, этот процесс называют remapping, а переназначенный сектор - remap. Благодаря этой возможности, на современных жестких дисках очень редко видны (при тестировании поверхности) так называемые bad block. Однако, при большом количестве ремапов, на графике чтения с поверхности будут заметны "провалы" - резкое падение скорости чтения (до 10% и более).

http://www.hdd-911.com/downloads/victoria.rar - хелп (м.б. пригодитс)

Всю важную инфу я бы советовал на всякий случай перенести на другой винт пока этот мучать будешь, от греха подальше.

кстати от производителя винта тоже должны быть утилиты для ремапа

----------


## Юльча

я не суперспец, но по работе часто приходится сталкиваться с любопытными проблемами и искать методы их решения  :Smiley: 




> Высылаю вам скриншоты теста SMART я просто плохо во всём этом разбираюсь.


имхо, немного смущает величина Reported UNC Error - общее количество непрочитанных секторов, но судя из гугла это могло быть чтение одного и того же или нескольких сбойных секторов, много раз.. 
ремап в любом случае нужен чтобы убрать бэдблоки из пользования 
...и понаблюдать за смартом 

почему такоe огромное значение soft read error rate? из-за тех же сбойных секторов? а какая зависимость этого параметра, кто виноват в этих бэдах?
тут важно услышать мнение специалиста 


зы. а вообще винты-самунги не люблю, не везет мне с ними.. то сыпется, то электроника дохнет, то тупит..

----------


## DISEPEAR

Всем спасибо.

----------

